# Grind setting for espresso with mazzer super jolly



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Hi

Have recently acquired the aforementioned. After cleaning it and completely misunderstanding the way it works, I have been fiddling with the grind setting. Currently at around 2. What setting do you use for espresso?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is no universal setting's between grinders...

Do you have scales to 0.1g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This may help

http://europeancoffeetrip.com/pdf/5-LCwG-handling-and-dailling-in.pdf

One of the mazzer boys will be able to tell you how to dial it back to zero with burrs touching via hand. Then back off and start from there.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22128-Mazzer-grinder-gumtree/page2

For a mini, but I am sure the same applies.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Post number 16 on the above thread


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks very much!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Make sure grinder is clean and empty then adjust till the burrs almost touching (will hear a distinctive chirping sound), do this slowly... Once reached that point, back off about 13 notches and that will be a good ball park to start at. Put sticker there so arrow is pointing to about the 13th notch for future reference.


----------

